
Ask HN: Database of Employee Agreements? - _bxg1
I&#x27;m someone for whom the employee contract is a huge factor in any employment offer - specifically the intellectual property clause - and I hate how it always just gets dumped in your lap right at the end in hopes that you don&#x27;t actually read it before signing. In some cases I wouldn&#x27;t even bother going through the application process if there were certain legal language, but I can&#x27;t know what it is until I get an offer.<p>Does anyone know of a website along the lines of Glassdoor where people can post their employee agreements for perusal?
======
thisone
Are you finding people don't answer your questions truthfully when you ask
about these provisions during the application and interview process?

